# Bin collection timings



## NewEdition (11 Jun 2020)

These guys drive up and down my road at 3am some days.
And other companies around 5 or 6am.
Monday morning there must be at least 5 trucks that pass my house before 7am.
Is that acceptable?
Is there no law about the amount of noise a service provider can create at that time of the morning?
Its not like I would go and mow the grass with my petrol mower at that time.
It us actually driving me crazy.
Anybody have this issue or suggest what I should do?
Not sure if a polite phone call would work.
And why on earth are there so many providers of this service anyway.. not to mention the pollution from the muliple trucks!


----------



## cmalone (11 Jun 2020)

There is a law on bin lorries operating times - 6am to 10pm in urban areas.

But it has been relaxed - temporarily suspended - during the Covid pandemic. () ...  This is to ensure that refuse companies can continue to provide us all with the service - it needs staff to operate. They are all doing a great job during these difficult times.  

A little bit of noise won’t kill any of us. Would be a lot worse if our waste was piling up on the streets. The staff have to get up so early to provide this essential service and usually work for c. Minimum wage. 


there isn’t that many operators- usually up to 3 operate in each area.  It helps the price to have competition in the market

5 trucks passing your house before 7am sounds like you live on a main road -that could be any kind of truck ... but under the law (during normal non covid times ) it’s permitted.  

the Irish Waste Management Association has helpful info www.iwma.ie

and MyWaste.ie www.mywaste.ie is good


----------



## fidelcastro (12 Jun 2020)

NewEdition said:


> These guys drive up and down my road at 3am some days.
> And other companies around 5 or 6am.
> Monday morning there must be at least 5 trucks that pass my house before 7am.
> Is that acceptable?
> ...


You are right.
In more enlightened countries a contract for whole towns & districts of cities is competitively tendered out to a single refuse collector.
Here of course we tend to  copy the British  Tory party free enterprise thinking of 1980s  and end up privitising without thinking the problem through and end up with multiple bin lorries up_& down the road picking up a few bins at a time, on the supposed yarn about cutting prices.
Environmental emergency. Your having a laugh.


----------



## NewEdition (12 Jun 2020)

cmalone said:


> there isn’t that many operators- usually up to 3 operate in each area.  It helps the price to have competition in the market
> 
> 5 trucks passing your house before 7am sounds like you live on a main road -that could be any kind of truck ... but under the law (during normal non covid times ) it’s permitted.



There are certainly 5 or so in my area. It may not be the 5 companies operating on the same day but considering there are 3 bin types, thats in the region of 15 trucks that are up and down my road every week.. or maybe fortnight if they all pick up fortnightly.

I live in an estate with around 150 houses and its a cul de sac.

The trucks are very loud. There must be a more reasonable time limit on that type of noise at that time of the morning.

As for relaxing the times during covid?
What is the justification?
There is no reason why they need to come at 3am.


----------



## Kimmagegirl (12 Jun 2020)

The bin lorries on our road require to reverse their trucks. The reversing bleep of the truck is the thing that wakes me. I then realised that they did not have to reverse at all, rather they just needed to reverse rather than have to drive around a few roads to get back to the same point to continue on their route.


----------



## Leo (12 Jun 2020)

NewEdition said:


> What is the justification?



Smaller crews so collection takes longer.


----------



## cmalone (12 Jun 2020)

I am not sure why posters are complaining about getting a good service during covid.  The companies are mindful of their staff and have set up additional ‘teams’ to provide the service and work longer hours, avoid cross contamination , etc.

Staff on any one team risk having to isolate etc if a member got covid. The companies are being proactive in addressing the issue.

 We obviously have early collections as a result - and contractors have been given permission on a temporary basis by the relevant regulator.  

I am not aware of any complaints about no collections. So we are all benefitting.  These front line workers deserve all our respect for doing a great job.


----------



## elcato (12 Jun 2020)

My understanding is that refuse trucks from different companies have to collect on the same day of the week in the area so that it only happens one day a week for all.


----------



## odyssey06 (12 Jun 2020)

elcato said:


> My understanding is that refuse trucks from different companies have to collect on the same day of the week in the area so that it only happens one day a week for all.



For residential collections yes.
Commercial collections from businesses, community centres, apartment complexes I'm not sure about, don't know if they have specific days.


----------



## NewEdition (12 Jun 2020)

Well.. this is not the case for my estate.. Its probably 4 mornings a week.

I get the whole covid thing and appreciation of what these guys do, but its no joke to be woken up multiple mornings a week.

What is the suggestion on dealing with this? Where does it state the fact that residential collections should all be on the same day?


----------



## cmalone (12 Jun 2020)

Rule for same day collections might be in Dublin City area. Not aware it exists in other areas. Wait until after special covid relaxation of the rule has been put back to 6am.

Complaint here was pre 7am being woken up.  Lorries are allowed from6am -so that won’t change to 7am ... post covid.  Contact the NWCPO for update.

report to local council if you remain concerned - but that’s the law - so they assist further.

What area are you based ? 
who are the 5 companies ?


----------



## ALEXA (14 Jun 2020)

NewEdition said:


> Well.. this is not the case for my estate.. Its probably 4 mornings a week.
> 
> I get the whole covid thing and appreciation of what these guys do, but its no joke to be woken up multiple mornings a week.
> 
> What is the suggestion on dealing with this? Where does it state the fact that residential collections should all be on the same day?



Have you tried using ear plugs?


----------



## Saavy99 (14 Jun 2020)

NewEdition said:


> What is the suggestion on dealing with this? Where does it state the fact that residential collections should all be on the same day?




Good pair of ear plugs


----------



## NewEdition (14 Jun 2020)

Will not hear my alarm then.. its set at the time I want to wake up rather than the time I want to be woken up at!


----------



## Leper (15 Jun 2020)

The bin companies are in a Catch-22 situation. They come too early, they wake up people; they come around 8.00am they cause delays in traffic. If they arrive around 11.00am some person who was on night duty and now sleeping will be inconvenienced. No matter what time they operate there will be somebody who'll complain. 

I hear what NewEdition is saying. I spent the first 10 years of my working days on shift work starting 8.00pm, 10.00pm, midnight, 5.00am, 6.00am, 8.00am and not for just weeks at a time, but months. I didn't like being disturbed especially when my "night's" sleep started at 8.30am or even later. But, I knew the binmen weren't going to change collection time because of me and if I shot the ice-cream van vendor I'd be frog-marched off the estate. And the Jehovah's Witnesses, cold-call sales people, lawn lovers with their petrol mowers for two square yards of grass, the newly weds blasting their car horns as a goodbye to their loved one as they reversed their chariot. While I object to capital punishment, I'd make an exception for those dunderheads who allow their dogs to bark all day long.

Solution:- Get triple glazing at the front of the house. It works. Heavy curtains will help too.

There wasn't triple glazing back in the day for me. My sign at the front door "No Sales, No Collections, Don't ring the doorbell" didn't do my popularity any favours.


----------

